# Francis X1 Wiring Help needed



## alob (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all, i have managed to source a replacement boiler for my broken Francis X1, stupidly as i removed the old one a few months ago, i have forgotten which wire goes where.

Can anybody assist in telling me which lettered connector goes on which numbered terminal in the attached diagram?
View attachment 8159


Many thanks in advance


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Try PM ing hizerkite , he knows everything about X1s and should be able to help you, if you're still struggling I can take some photos of the inside of mine for you.


----------



## alob (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for that I will give him a go


----------



## rojasfg (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of the X1 wiring?

Thanks


----------



## rojasfg (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you have a picture?

Thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If I get chance I will see what I can do this weekend for you


----------

